# Half life 2 and bootcamp



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 6, 2006)

Someone has to have tried bootcamp with half life 2 already.  talk to me.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Apr 6, 2006)

Boot camp is only available for Intel based macs. It won't work on your machine(s).


----------



## fryke (Apr 6, 2006)

that's why he's asking and not DOING it. He - and others - may want to know about the performance of certain Windows games on Windows on intel Macs.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 6, 2006)

word


----------



## Damrod (Apr 6, 2006)

I am interested in the performance, but I'm rather skeptical that it runs all very smooth yet.


----------



## HateEternal (Apr 6, 2006)

These guys ran FarCry and Doom 3 and said it ran very well.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Apr 6, 2006)

Hell yea this calls for me to get a new computer.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2006)

It's natively (more or less) running now, only on apple's ("Superior" - as they call it) hardware. I don't see why the performance would be much different than on a  PC, except for hardware driver stuff.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2006)

DirectX is the more common and obviously efficient api for game developers. That makes most of the current games be more optimized on DirectX rather than OpenGl. I can imagine a very noticeable performance boost with windows (directX).


----------



## HoZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I dont know.

I am going to wait till it is finished, beta's suck most of the time.


----------

